# Sticky  Canine Nutritionists



## Lacie's Mom

Marj (ladysmom) asked if I could sticky this page. It's couresty of Yorkie Talk. Thanks for sharing.


*Sabine Contreras* (see About Page)
Marina del Rey, CA
Ph: (310) 991-6673* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (310) 991-6673 end_of_the_skype_highlighting
*E-mail: [email protected]
Better Dog Care, Better Dog Nutrition (site for consults)
The Dog Food Project (for food information)

*Susan Blake Davis*, CCN
CCN-Certified Clinical Nutritionist 
VCA Arroyo Animal Hospital 
Lake Forest, CA 
Ph: 949-499-9380* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 949-499-9380 end_of_the_skype_highlighting
*E-mail: [email protected]
website: Holistic Veterinarian Pet Nutritionist Holistic Pet Care

*Rebecca Remillard* (PhD, DVM, MS, DACVN)
Angell Animal Medical Center - Boston, MA
(617) 522-7282* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (617) 522-7282 end_of_the_skype_highlighting
*MSPCA-Angell: Nutrition Team
Veterinary Nutritional Consultation, Inc.
Welcome to Pet Diets

*Joseph Wakshlag*
Assistant Professor of Clinical Nutrition
Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine - Ithaca, NY
E-mail: [email protected]
Ph: (607) 253-4389* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (607) 253-4389 end_of_the_skype_highlighting
*Fax: (607) 253-3534

*Hilary Watson*
Ph: (519) 836-7253* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (519) 836-7253 end_of_the_skype_highlighting
*[email protected]
(Note: Please specify nutrition request in subject line to avoid spam filters)
Hilary Watson Pet Nutritionist
(Can ONLY be contacted by those in Canada at this time)

*Lisa Weeth* (DVM, DACVN)
Redbank veterinary Hospital - Red Bank, NJ
Ph: (732) 747-3636* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (732) 747-3636 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Lynn......this is super helpful. Thanks.


----------



## vjw

This looks like an incomplete list, as I know there are more DVM, DACVNs (veterinary nutritionists) out there.


----------



## Ladysmom

vjw said:


> This looks like an incomplete list, as I know there are more DVM, DACVNs (veterinary nutritionists) out there.


Please add them if there are more. As I said, this list is courtesy of Yorkie Talk.


----------



## eiksaa

Has anyone here worked with Sabine Contreras?


----------



## LinzFair

We are so lucky to have Angell right here in Boston where we live. I've take Mika to the nutrition department in the past, so worth the visit ! They really are great.


----------



## Ladysmom

Here are a couple more:

American College of Veterinary Nutrition

https://secure.balanceit.com/


----------

